# Si vous aviez 3 souhaits..



## DandyWarhol (4 Janvier 2006)

Je sais pas si ce genre de thread a déjà été proposé mais j'ai pas trouvé..

Parfois en voyant certain films qui vous permettent de vivre des situations incroyables, je me demande ce que le commun des mortels pourrait espérer si ça pouvait devenir réalité.:mouais: 

C'est quoi vos reves les plus fous à vous, que vous n'osez par réaliser et qui pourtant ne demanderait qu'un peu d'effort? .. ou meme des trucs pourquoi pas.. impossibles.. mais qui serait trop cool de pouvoir réaliser?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

Etre beau,
gagner de l'argent
pis surtout être intelligent...


... Ah non, merde, ça j'ai déjà.


----------



## supermoquette (4 Janvier 2006)

1. plein d'pognon
2. [charte]

3. [charte]


----------



## morden (4 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> 1. plein d'pognon
> 2. [charte]
> 
> 3. [charte]



MDR !!!!!! 
très fort ! lol 

pour ma part :

1. perdre mon gras bide :rose::rose::hein:

2.  heuuu j'ai pas trop d'idée en fait ... lol 

3. pouvoir lire dans les pensées des gens (alors ça j'adorerais !!!!  : )


A part ça, je vais bien !!  !!


----------



## Tyler (4 Janvier 2006)

Aller sur la Lune pour faire un tour et voir un claire de Terre.
Avoir la capacité de voler, juste un moment, au-dessus de Paris. (Classique mais efficace).
Vivre dans la peau d'une femme pendant 1 mois.


----------



## Patamach (4 Janvier 2006)

1 - des bites à vis que l'on change.
2 - faire caca des pieces d'or.
3 - voter a droite. :afraid:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Janvier 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Etre beau,
> gagner de l'argent
> pis surtout être intelligent...




*Je croyais que Daniel Balavoine*
s'était crashé en hélico dans le désert






:hein:


----------



## elKBron (4 Janvier 2006)

Amour
Gloire
Beauté

des mots qui font rever... palampampampampadampam :mouais:

@patamach : voter a droite ?!? c est pas si difficiel que ca... enfin... quand on parle de droite, il faut au préalable savoir dans quel referentiel on se trouve, voir s il n y a pas un miroir quelque part, qui pourrait te perturber et te faire voter a gauche alors que tu voulais le faire a droite et vis versa

et plus serieusement, je n ai pas de demande irrrealisable... je dois etre trop terre a terre


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

> en hélico


hélico qui, rappelons-le, n'est qu'une machine agricole d'un genre particulier : çà bine devant et bat l'avoine derrière


----------



## yvos (4 Janvier 2006)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> Amour
> Gloire
> Beauté



chasse 
pêche 
tradition


----------



## loustic (4 Janvier 2006)

- At...choum !
- At...choum !
- At...choum !

A mes souhaits !  Merci !


----------



## La mouette (4 Janvier 2006)

1. La bière gratuite pour tous 
2. Permis de tuer
3. Une île déserte avec des cigarettes, du whisky, p'tites pépés et une brasserie artisanale...

sinon:

+  des slips auto-nettoyants 
+  un débouche nez
+  un abo à vie à luxure magazine
+ ...

:mouais: sinon je vois pas...ah oui !!

ne jamais gagner au loto


----------



## yvos (4 Janvier 2006)

marcher sur l'eau
multiplier les poissons
partager le vin


amen


----------



## supermoquette (4 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> 1. plein d'pognon
> 2. [charte]
> 3. [charte]



En fait je ne suis pas si vénal

1. [charte]
2. [charte]
3. [charte]


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

> 2. Permis de tuer



çà existe déjà : çà s'appelle le Permis de conduire


----------



## La mouette (4 Janvier 2006)

1. en avoir une plus petite
2. pas tenir l'alcool
3. marcher tranquille dans la rue


----------



## loustic (4 Janvier 2006)

Excusez le bonhomme, il s'est trompé de souhaits à cause d'une saloperie de petit rhume.

Voici les vrais souhaits souhaités :

- Liberlité
- Egalernité
- Fraterté


----------



## athena (4 Janvier 2006)

pouvoir deviner les numeros du loto de vendredi  
Retourner au apple store de new york
perdre du poids


----------



## La mouette (4 Janvier 2006)

1. humidité
2. dureté
3. Lego


----------



## DandyWarhol (4 Janvier 2006)

1) pouvoir etre invisible quand j'en ai envie :rose: 
2) avoir des journées d'au moins 48h  
3) vivre une histoire d'amour qui soit pas compliquée (pour voir comme ça fait) :love:


----------



## supermoquette (4 Janvier 2006)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> 1) pouvoir etre invisible quand j'en ai envie :rose: [/SIZE



Ça se règle dans ton Tableau de Bord -> Options


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

1°) La paix dans le monde.
2°) La fin des famines et des épidémies.
3°) Qu'on vous arrache les couilles (ou autre si affinités).

Sinon, plus sérieusement :

1°) Être beau, mince et d'une souplesse me permettant de [Finn_Altas est toujours là !]
2°) Ne plus jamais angoisser pour tout et n'importe quoi.
3°) Boire un verre avec Paul, Pascal, Georges, Christophe, Jean-Michel, Sébastien, Anne, Lolotte, Mike, François, Jean-Philippe, Nicolas et quelques autres sans me sentir obligé de prendre une photo pour immortaliser l'événement. (1)



(1) J'ajoute les prénoms au fur et à mesure que ça me vient et que je me fais engueuler.


----------



## La mouette (4 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> 3°) Qu'on vous arrache les couilles (ou autre si affinités).




Prem's :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Je croyais que Daniel Balavoine*
> s'était crashé en hélico dans le désert


Peut-être...
Je ne sais pas.
Moi, je citais la StarAc'5.


----------



## supermoquette (4 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> et quelques autres sans me sentir obligé de prendre une photo pour immortaliser l'événement. (1)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Janvier 2006)

Hummmm... :mouais: ...

... Mieux vaut ne pas réveiller le tyran que j'ai eu du mal à endormir...


----------



## joubichou (4 Janvier 2006)

Trouver un gisement de pastis sous mon jardin

Ne plus grimper aux arbres quand il fait froid

ne plus souffrir du dos,des coudes,de la nuque,des genoux,des mains.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Janvier 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> T
> ...ne plus souffrir du dos,des coudes,de la nuque,des genoux,des mains...


... Et de la tête ; alouette!


----------



## joubichou (4 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Et de la tête ; alouette!


Non la tête ça va


----------



## supermoquette (4 Janvier 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> ne plus souffrir du dos,des coudes,de la nuque,des genoux,des mains.


Mmmhh je te suggèrerais de te branler coucher, m'est avis


----------



## joubichou (4 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Mmmhh je te suggèrerais de te branler coucher, m'est avis


OK SM JE VAIS ESSAYER


----------



## Fulvio (4 Janvier 2006)

1. Un casque.
2. Une moto puissante.
3. Annuler tous vos v½ux  

Et je me casse le plus vite possible.


----------



## Lila (4 Janvier 2006)

Bonanaie up:!!!! et puisqu'on est sur Mac G  : mes voeux !
1-être banni
2-être banni
3-être absous 
 ::


----------



## Lila (4 Janvier 2006)

non mieux encore ....
1-être Amok
2-être SM
3-être moi

ça se complique là !!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Janvier 2006)

Que vos voeux ci-dessus soient exaucés,
Que je vois le résultat,
Que je survive à cette vision.   (joke)


----------



## La mouette (4 Janvier 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Que vos voeux ci-dessus soient exaucés,
> Que je vois le résultat,
> Que je survive à cette vision.   (joke)



Tous les voeux ?? 
 

ça va pas non !!!


----------



## Lila (4 Janvier 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Que vos voeux ci-dessus soient exaucés,
> Que je vois le résultat,
> Que je survive à cette vision.   (joke)



tu aurais du peut-être tout lire avant de dire ça ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Janvier 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> tu aurais du peut-être tout lire avant de dire ça ...



Ha ?! :mouais: Oui, mais bon :affraid: j'ai marqué joke aussi :rose:


----------



## La SAGEsse (4 Janvier 2006)

1°/ Rendre le purfils allergique au saucisson
2°/ Transformer Sonnyboy en clavier de PC
3°/ Avoir un PC


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

éliminer tous les machos  (cf mon premier post...)
être dans la peau d'un macho juste 24h çà suffit
à part cela 
que les hommes arrêtent de m'enquiquiner dans les lieux publics, de me siffler ou de sortir des vulgarités qui font ressortir leur côté primaire  
bref, un monde d'hommes raffinés quoi!    :rateau:


----------



## duracel (4 Janvier 2006)

-sexe
-drogue
-rock'n'roll

(dans le respect de la charte bien sûr)


----------



## La mouette (4 Janvier 2006)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> -sexe
> -drogue
> -rock'n'roll
> 
> (dans le respect de la charte bien sûr)




Alors c'est pas drôle...

-Abstinence
-Eau
-Les petits chanteurs à la croix de bois

(hors charte bien sûr )


----------



## supermoquette (4 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> éliminer tous les machos  (cf mon premier post...)
> être dans la peau d'un macho juste 24h çà suffit
> à part cela
> que les hommes arrêtent de m'enquiquiner dans les lieux publics, de me siffler ou de sortir des vulgarités qui font ressortir leur côté primaire
> bref, un monde d'hommes raffinés quoi!    :rateau:


En gros un monde d'hommes qui réagissent comme tu l'entends. L'inverse est malheureusement déjà connu.


----------



## La mouette (4 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> bref, un monde d'hommes raffinés quoi!    :rateau:




Tu saurais les reconnaître ?


----------



## supermoquette (4 Janvier 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> j'me retiens là


Moi pas.


----------



## Fulvio (4 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> à part cela
> que les hommes arrêtent de m'enquiquiner dans les lieux publics, de me siffler ou de sortir des vulgarités qui font ressortir leur côté primaire



Ouah ! Tu dois être trop bonne :rateau:


----------



## dool (4 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> En gros un monde d'hommes qui réagissent comme tu l'entends. L'inverse est malheureusement déjà connu.



Hein quoi ? j'entend pas bien là !!


----------



## DandyWarhol (4 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> bref, un monde d'hommes raffinés quoi!    :rateau:


 
Parfois ce sont les personnes les plus raffinés qui au fond savent le mieux cacher leur jeu 
Homme ou femme d'ailleurs...


----------



## krystof (4 Janvier 2006)

1/ Annuler tous vos v½ux après que vous en ayez bien profité.
2/ Faire en sorte que vous ne puissiez plus en faire.
3/ Que vous puissiez, ne serait-ce que 5 minutes, vous incarnez en moi, histoire que vous sachiez, au moins une fois dans votre vie, ce qu'est la perfection.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

je sais surtout reconnaitre ceux qui ne le sont pas ... 
et heureusement qu'il existe des hommes raffinés  
d'ailleurs, je suis tt à fait d'accord avec vs sur le fait que l'inverse doit être parfois identique

ps : tt va bien pour moi, j'adore les hommes 
 
ne croyez pas que je sois  frustrée ou quoi que ce soit d'autre, ce fut juste un tit coup de gueule sur la réaction de certains mais bon on ne peut refaire le monde, n'est ce pas?


----------



## Lila (4 Janvier 2006)

les hommes sont des femmes comme les autres.....
je te laisse mettre les adjectifs qui conviennent....


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Ouah ! Tu dois être trop bonne :rateau:


euhhhh... c'est un forum ici non???


----------



## rezba (4 Janvier 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Hein quoi ? j'entend pas bien là !!



On commence à esquisser l'idée de parler de cul, et qui voilà ? :love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Comme chez les amazones
> 
> 
> 
> vive 2006





 euhhh faut pas exagérer là! n'importe quoi !


----------



## Lila (4 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> euhhhh... c'est un forum ici non???



...non c'est le bar
 
 
 
:love:


----------



## yvos (4 Janvier 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> :love:



hého, ça fait 4, ça!

faut attendre les soldes pour le rabe de souhaits!
:rateau:


----------



## yvos (4 Janvier 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> On commence à esquisser l'idée de parler de cul, et qui voilà ? :love:


mieux vaut en caresser l'espoir


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Janvier 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...non c'est le bar
> 
> 
> 
> :love:



Au tant dire que ça finit souvent sous le comptoir, posture façon hôtesse de l'air ou steward au choix


----------



## Lila (4 Janvier 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Au tant dire que ça finit souvent sous le comptoir, posture façon hôtesse de l'air ou stewart au choix


ahhhh? 
je sais pas j'ai jamais ni... une hôtesse de l'air ou un steward !!!!


----------



## rezba (4 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> euhhh faut pas exagérer là! n'importe quoi !



Julie, ma chérie, calme-toi. 
Je suis sûr que tu es une femme pleine de bon sens, et que tu ne vas pas sauter sur toutes les provocations faciles, comme la fille de joie saute sur le client qui marche, au risque de mettre à mal une intégration forumesque débutante.
Tu viens juste d'arriver, et tu verras, beaucoup de filles se promènent dans le coin. Il n'y a pas que des machos, mais tous ne sont pas aussi raffinés que moi, c'est exact.
On écoutera tes problèmes techniques, et tu verras même une certaine affluence à ton chevet lorsque tu seras en panne.
Tu te feras également draguer, à l'aide de tout un tas d'artifices numériques dont les gens d'ici sont friands, mais c'est aussi pour ça que ça vaut le coup d'être là, non ?
Allez, bonne route.


----------



## CarodeDakar (4 Janvier 2006)

Pour toutes les conneries que j'ai déjà lu ici, vous méritez un tout petit peu le doux mot de Julie007 non?  

Me souviens récemment de:

"Ma copine,  avec qui je reste depuis 10 mois - quel exploi! - tel l'aspirateur, j'en change le sac et certains éléments..." 

Je l'ai même mis en citation sur un forum québécois de bonnes femmes, juste pour leur faire voir qu'ailleurs, c'était pas toujours de l'humour soft...

---

Trois souhaitspour 2006?

1) Pour moi: une job pour moi et mon mari
2) Pour mes voisins: manger, y'ont faim et c'est pas toujours beau à voir.
3) Pour ma famille: nous retrouver cette année, qu'ils voient ma petite fille.

Et du point de vue Mac: avoir un iBookG4 qui ne chauffe pas... ça brûle à gauche...


----------



## Fulvio (4 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> euhhhh... c'est un forum ici non???



Oui, mais quel forum ! Je t'offre un verre ?


----------



## Lila (4 Janvier 2006)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais quel forum ! Je t'offre un verre ?



..mefie toi Julie...il veut te faire boire


----------



## Fulvio (4 Janvier 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..mefie toi Julie...il veut te faire boire



Ah, mais ici, Julie elle va en boire de toutes les couleurs


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Julie, ma chérie, calme-toi.
> Je suis sûr que tu es une femme pleine de bon sens, et que tu ne vas pas sauter sur toutes les provocations faciles, comme la fille de joie saute sur le client qui marche, au risque de mettre à mal une intégration forumesque débutante.
> Tu viens juste d'arriver, et tu verras, beaucoup de filles se promènent dans le coin. Il n'y a pas que des machos, mais tous ne sont pas aussi raffinés que moi, c'est exact.
> On écoutera tes problèmes techniques, et tu verras même une certaine affluence à ton chevet lorsque tu seras en panne.
> ...



lol merci de ta réponse élégante,j'en prend bonne note et d'ailleurs je préfère en rire


----------



## dool (4 Janvier 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> On commence à esquisser l'idée de parler de cul, et qui voilà ? :love:



Rho l'aut' eh oh !!!


----------



## supermoquette (4 Janvier 2006)

une douche et vlan deux pages


----------



## Lila (4 Janvier 2006)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Ah, mais ici, Julie elle va en boire de toutes les couleurs



...vazi mon lulu...je sens qu'on à la côte qui monte en flèche avec la Julie


----------



## rezba (4 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> lol merci de ta réponse élégante,j'en prend bonne note et d'ailleurs je préfère en rire



Qui est le couillon qui disait que quand tu as fais rire une fille, tu as fais la moitié du chemin vers son lit ???  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Pour toutes les conneries que j'ai déjà lu ici, vous méritez un tout petit peu le doux mot de Julie007 non?
> 
> Me souviens récemment de:
> 
> ...


no comment....et très drôle l'histoire de l'aspirateur, j'la connaissais pas celle-là tiens


----------



## dool (4 Janvier 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Qui est le couillon qui disait que quand tu as fais rire une fille, tu as fais la moitié du chemin vers son lit ???  :rateau:



C'est ça alors ?! Qu'on dit que je suis une fille facile !!??? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Ah, mais ici, Julie elle va en boire de toutes les couleurs



mdr++++


----------



## Lila (4 Janvier 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Qui est le couillon qui disait que quand tu as fais rire une fille, tu as fais la moitié du chemin vers son lit ???  :rateau:



..'tain ! on se fait griller grande classe là
quoique je me demande s'il n'a pas un peu cassé son approche


----------



## tirhum (4 Janvier 2006)

- continuer à dessiner...
- continuer à dessiner...
- continuer à dessiner...DES FILLES !!
et... quoi seulement 3 voeux !! :hein: radins !


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> lol merci de ta réponse élégante,



Le violet lui siérait encore à merveille si la fonction n'avait trépassée. Là il semble mettre en oeuvre un jeu de séduction sur le mode de la différence


----------



## Lila (4 Janvier 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Le violet lui siérait encore à merveille si la fonction n'avait trépassée. Là il semble mettre en oeuvre un jeu de séduction sur le mode de la différence



..certes ..mais Julie n'est pas dupe 
 
...c'est une fille...ok ...mais quand même


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> no comment....et très drôle l'histoire de l'aspirateur, j'la connaissais pas celle-là tiens



Monsieur Dyson est un fervent féministe d'ailleurs


----------



## rezba (4 Janvier 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..certes ..mais Julie n'est pas dupe
> 
> ...c'est une fille...ok ...mais quand même



Ah, l'odeur du chacal.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Qui est le couillon qui disait que quand tu as fais rire une fille, tu as fais la moitié du chemin vers son lit ???  :rateau:




ah bah çà j'sais pas....loll


----------



## Patamach (4 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> éliminer tous les machos  (cf mon premier post...)
> être dans la peau d'un macho juste 24h çà suffit
> à part cela
> que les hommes arrêtent de m'enquiquiner dans les lieux publics, de me siffler ou de sortir des vulgarités qui font ressortir leur côté primaire
> bref, un monde d'hommes raffinés quoi!    :rateau:



Bonsoir


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..certes ..mais Julie n'est pas dupe
> 
> ...c'est une fille...ok ...mais quand même




certes...julie n'est pas dupe


----------



## Fulvio (4 Janvier 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Qui est le couillon qui disait que quand tu as fais rire une fille, tu as fais la moitié du chemin vers son lit ???  :rateau:



Ah, mais mon cher Rezba, un érudit comme toi doit connaître le paradoxe de Zénon : tu fais rire une fille, et elle parcourt la moitié du chemin vers ton lit. Tu la fais rire une nouvelle fois, et elle parcourt la moitié du chemin restant. Tu la fais rire encore, et hop, encore une moitié du chemin restant. Et ainsi de suite jusqu'à la fin des temps.


----------



## supermoquette (4 Janvier 2006)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Ah, mais mon cher Rezba, un érudit comme toi doit connaître le paradoxe de Zénon : tu fais rire une fille, et elle parcourt la moitié du chemin vers ton lit. Tu la fais rire une nouvelle fois, et elle parcourt la moitié du chemin restant. Tu la fais rire encore, et hop, encore une moitié du chemin restant. Et ainsi de suite jusqu'à la fin des temps.


Duuuuure limite

Besoin d'amour


----------



## Lila (4 Janvier 2006)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Ah, mais mon cher Rezba, un érudit comme toi doit connaître le paradoxe de Zénon : tu fais rire une fille, et elle parcourt la moitié du chemin vers ton lit. Tu la fais rire une nouvelle fois, et elle parcourt la moitié du chemin restant. Tu la fais rire encore, et hop, encore une moitié du chemin restant. Et ainsi de suite jusqu'à la fin des temps.



..;donc plus elle rit moins elle est dans ton lit ...
 :mouais:
donc c'est pas la peine de s'emmerder à la faire rire ....sauf si elle est déjà dans ton lit


----------



## rezba (4 Janvier 2006)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Ah, mais mon cher Rezba, un érudit comme toi doit connaître le paradoxe de Zénon : tu fais rire une fille, et elle parcourt la moitié du chemin vers ton lit. Tu la fais rire une nouvelle fois, et elle parcourt la moitié du chemin restant. Tu la fais rire encore, et hop, encore une moitié du chemin restant. Et ainsi de suite jusqu'à la fin des temps.



Lupus.
Le coup du rire, c'est bon pour la première moitié.
Après, faut entamer autre chose, sinon, on risque la déception.


----------



## Lila (4 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> certes...julie n'est pas dupe



...ça ne sera pas suffisant


----------



## rezba (4 Janvier 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..;donc plus elle rit moins elle est dans ton lit ...
> :mouais:
> donc c'est pas la peine de s'emmerder à la faire rire ....sauf si elle est déjà dans ton lit


Ça, oui. Rien de pire que des partenaires de jeux pas drôles !


----------



## La SAGEsse (4 Janvier 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> [mode Thierry Hazard = On]
> Julie est trop prude
> LaSAGEsse est trop sage
> Julie est trop prude
> ...



Non, mais, c'est vrai quoi !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Janvier 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...ça ne sera pas suffisant



Pour ?


----------



## dool (4 Janvier 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..;donc plus elle rit moins elle est dans ton lit ...
> :mouais:
> donc c'est pas la peine de s'emmerder à la faire rire ....sauf si elle est déjà dans ton lit



Ouais mais si tu les faire rire au lit, des fois, c'est pas bon signe non plus !


----------



## Patamach (4 Janvier 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Ouais mais si tu les faire rire au lit, des fois, c'est pas bon signe non plus !



Pour éviter ce drame.
Toujours penser à enlever ses chausettes.


----------



## La SAGEsse (4 Janvier 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Pour éviter ce drame.
> Toujours penser à enlever ses chausettes.


Ca depend...
Des fois, vaut mieux les garder...


----------



## Lila (4 Janvier 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Ouais mais si tu les faire rire au lit, des fois, c'est pas bon signe non plus !



.... ..non vraiment je ne vois pas....pas en ce qui me concerne bien sûr:love:   

(tu ne t'attendais pas à une autre réponse bien évidemment .....voyons enfin ...)


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

Mais non !!! Au bout de 4-5 rires, t'es à portée de bras !! Et là, tu rigoles plus et tu l'attrapes par les cheveux BORDEL !!!


----------



## Lila (4 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Mais non !!! Au bout de 4-5 rires, t'es à portée de bras !! Et là, tu rigoles plus et tu l'attrapes par les cheveux BORDEL !!!



...je me disais aussi ..yavait que l'approche qui était avec tact et finesse ...pour le reste c'est tout pareil.....VLAN !!!!!
  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Mais non !!! Au bout de 4-5 rires, t'es à portée de bras !! Et là, tu rigoles plus et tu l'attrapes par les cheveux BORDEL !!!


Au bout de quatre rires, ça veut dire que la fille a parcouru 15/16 de la distance la séparant de ton lit.
Donc, que tu commence à la faire rire quand elle est à 16 fois ton bras de toi.

Dis donc, soit tu as la voix qui porte, soit tu as un mégaphone...

Et ton lit est au milieu d'un hangar.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

Un stentor ! Tu n'imagines même pas !


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Mais non !!! Au bout de 4-5 rires, t'es à portée de bras !! Et là, tu rigoles plus et tu l'attrapes par les cheveux BORDEL !!!



À portée de bras ?


----------



## Lila (4 Janvier 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> À portée de bras ?


...oui..les bras ..c'est ce qu'il a de plus long


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Un stentor ! Tu n'imagines même pas !



Quel organe ! :affraid: Pavarotti est un tenor à côté de toi 



			
				Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...oui..les bras ..c'est ce qu'il a de plus long



Ha ?!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> À portée de bras ?


Ben oui... je parle de lui... pas de moi


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...oui..les bras ..c'est ce qu'il a de plus long


J'ai le bras long oui, mais je ne m'en sers pas


----------



## Lila (4 Janvier 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Quel organe ! :affraid: Pavarotti est un tenor à côté de toi



...non pas Ravoti....SIFREDI..stp
  
et un organe ça trompe énormément


----------



## Lila (4 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> J'ai le bras long oui, mais je ne m'en sers pas



...grâce à dieu oui grâce à dieu ..alleluya!!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Janvier 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...non pas Ravoti....SIFREDI..stp
> 
> et un organe ça trompe énormément



C'est énorme ce que tu nous apprends là !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

bah au moins j'vois que j'vous ai trouvé un nouveau sujet de discussion puisque vous étiez à court d'idée sur vos voeux 2006  

ps : pour info, le rire est important, certes, mais l'humour est encore mieux! et s'il est subtil alors là...


----------



## Lila (4 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> bah au moins j'vois que j'vous ai trouvé un nouveau sujet de discussion puisque vous étiez à court d'idée sur vos voeux 2006
> 
> ps : pour info, le rire est important, certes, mais l'humour est encore mieux! et s'il est subtil alors là...



...subtil ?...c'est en dessous de 12 cm ? c'est ça ?
:rose:    

Mode suicide ON


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

AH ! Nous y voilà !

Oui mais ça, vois-tu, faut le mériter. Il ne suffit pas d'être physiquement avenante, ça, ça ne fait qu'attiser le regard, et somme toute, ce n'est pas si mal. D'aucunes en rêvent tant. Pour le reste, déployer de l'humour, subtil en plus... pffffffff.


----------



## Lila (4 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> AH ! Nous y voilà !
> 
> Oui mais ça, vois-tu, faut le mériter. Il ne suffit pas d'être physiquement avenante, ça, ça ne fait qu'attiser le regard, et somme toute, ce n'est pas si mal. D'aucunes en rêvent tant. Pour le reste, déployer de l'humour, subtil en plus... pffffffff.



..;deployer ..;deployer ....
  
..c'est un bien grand mot....


----------



## Ellma (4 Janvier 2006)

Mes trois souhaits...
hum...
1. avoir la capacité d'apprendre différentes langues facilement...(pas irréalisable)
2. trouver un homme capable de penser avec sa tête du haut...(vraiment irréalisable)
3. et en 3....ben chez pas...SI un nouvel ibook G4 plus puissant.... (ça c faisable!)ya plus ka avoir l'argent:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..;deployer ..;deployer ....
> 
> ..c'est un bien grand mot....


Tu as un problème avec les tailles et les grandeurs Lila ?


----------



## tirhum (4 Janvier 2006)

Ellma a dit:
			
		

> trouver un homme capable de penser avec sa tête du haut...(vraiment irréalisable)



la tête penseuse, pas la tête chercheuse ?........


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

La tête pencheuse, La tête, Cher Zeus !...


----------



## Ellma (4 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> la tête penseuse, pas la tête chercheuse ?........


NA!!!!la tête penseuse...!yen a marre des mecs qui ne pensent qu'à sexer, si je puis dire cela ainsi...après on s'étonne que je reste célibataire...pfff


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> AH ! Nous y voilà !
> 
> Oui mais ça, vois-tu, faut le mériter. Il ne suffit pas d'être physiquement avenante, ça, ça ne fait qu'attiser le regard, et somme toute, ce n'est pas si mal. D'aucunes en rêvent tant. Pour le reste, déployer de l'humour, subtil en plus... pffffffff.



au secours! j'vois que çà s'arrange pas ici
 

certes, la subtilité est une qualité qui n'est pas donnée à tt le monde!:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

Ellma a dit:
			
		

> NA!!!!la tête penseuse...!yen a marre des mecs qui ne pensent qu'à sexer, si je puis dire cela ainsi...après on s'étonne que je reste célibataire...pfff



bienvenue au club Elima 
déjà ils comprennent pas le mot subtil... alors...=:bebe:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

C'est surtout que la réclamer n'est pas très subtil. Que font les femmes qui la réclament pour mériter qu'on la déploie ? Faut avoir envie d'être subtil. Ça fait partie de la séduction. Es-tu sûre que tout en toi donne envie de te séduire ?
Je pense qu'il faut avant tout commencer par un bon bilan sur sa petite personne et revoir ses objectifs  On en vit généralement beaucoup mieux ensuite et on arrête de croire que le prince charmant existe et qu'il n'est pas chiant à mourir, ou qu'une bonne partie de fesse c'est mal.

Bien entendu, la subtilité m'aurait dicté de nuancer un tant soit peu mes propos, mais bon... ce soir, j'ai la migraine


----------



## La mouette (4 Janvier 2006)

Arrêtez de penser au cul...!!  

Pensez aux échanges intenses d'une conversation bucolique au coin du feu. Se promener main dans la main dans la nature. Avoir ses yeux comme seul horizon...se perdre dans son sourire et boire ses douces paroles, s'enivrer de son parfum délicat...donner sa vie pour elle...et mourir heureux et fou de bonheur...

Ne penser qu'à son bonheur en oubliant le sien...

Un peu de tendresse bordel de merde  

Bon je vous laisse j'ai touze là....


----------



## G2LOQ (4 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Arrêtez de penser au cul...!!
> 
> Pensez aux échanges intenses d'une conversation bucolique au coin du feu. Se promener main dans la main dans la nature. Avoir ses yeux comme seul horizon...se perdre dans son sourire et boire ses douces paroles, s'enivrer de son parfum délicat...donner sa vie pour elle...et mourir heureux et fou de bonheur...
> 
> ...



 Prince Charmant ?


----------



## Patamach (4 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> bienvenue au club Elima
> déjà ils comprennent pas le mot subtil... alors...=:bebe:



Ca c'est le genre de généralité qui m'ennervent ...
Les mecs pensent qu'au cul.
Les femmes sont des cérébrales.
La terre est ronde.
...


----------



## La SAGEsse (4 Janvier 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Ca c'est le genre de généralité qui m'ennervent ...
> Les mecs pensent qu'au cul.
> Les femmes sont des cérébrales.
> La terre est ronde.
> ...



Hein???
La terre n'est pas ronde?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

N'empêche que moi ça ne me dérange pas que les femmes qui pensent ça l'expriment  Ça affine le choix non ?


----------



## G2LOQ (4 Janvier 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Les femmes sont des cérébrales.
> ...


 Blonde incluse ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> C'est surtout que la réclamer n'est pas très subtil. Que font les femmes qui la réclament pour mériter qu'on la déploie ? Faut avoir envie d'être subtil. Ça fait partie de la séduction. Es-tu sûre que tout en toi donne envie de te séduire ?
> Je pense qu'il faut avant tout commencer par un bon bilan sur sa petite personne et revoir ses objectifs  On en vit généralement beaucoup mieux ensuite et on arrête de croire que le prince charmant existe et qu'il n'est pas chiant à mourir, ou qu'une bonne partie de fesse c'est mal.
> 
> Bien entendu, la subtilité m'aurait dicté de nuancer un tant soit peu mes propos, mais bon... ce soir, j'ai la migraine


1°) on ne juge pas sans connaitre et le virtuel bah ...désolée mais c pas çà...un peu facile
2°) je vous ai rien demandé ni à toi ni aux autres, je constatais simplement qu'étant sur un forum de dialogues entre gens sensés ou sensés l'être..je sais plus... eh bien je ne me suis pas permise de juger qui que ce soit mais c'est plutôt l'inverse là...
3°)Je ne suis sûre de rien quant à ma séduction, on n'est jamais sûr de rien...et même pas toi je pense...donc je ne juge tjs pas..
4°)le bilan sur moi-même, eh bien je tente chaque jour de m'améliorer et apporter du bonheur à mes proches, nul n'est parfait et j'essaie chaque jour de progresser et d'apprendre...là je ne t'ai tjs pas jugé non plus puisque je ne te connais pas...
5°)le prince charmant, je n'y ai jamais cru alors je ne vois tjs pas comment tu peux penser à ma place??
6°)quant à une bonne partie de fesses...je n'ai jamais dit que c'était mal! encore une fois tu parles à ma place! et avec subtilité je dirais que c 'est plutôt génial d'avoir un amant qui fait super bien l'amour!
7°) arrête de penser à la place des autres car je comprends pourquoi tu as la migraine...carpediem


----------



## Captain_X (4 Janvier 2006)

3 souhaits : 

1/ que rezba et alèm arretent de se prendre pour des apôtres du christ
2/ une tournée pour Guytan
3/ une vraie paire de ski pour backcat


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> N'empêche que moi ça ne me dérange pas que les femmes qui pensent ça l'expriment  Ça affine le choix non ?



Bis repetita placent


----------



## alèm (4 Janvier 2006)

Captain_X a dit:
			
		

> 3 souhaits :
> 
> 1/ que rezba et alèm arretent de se prendre pour des apôtres du christ
> 2/ une tournée pour Guytan
> 3/ une vraie paire de ski pour backcat




j'aime pas trop ta signature mais tu as bien raison, quelle bande de cons cet alèm et ce rezba !!


----------



## La mouette (4 Janvier 2006)

Sauvez les modos !!!


----------



## La SAGEsse (4 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> 1°) on ne juge pas sans connaitre et le virtuel bah ...désolée mais c pas çà...un peu facile
> 2°) je vous ai rien demandé ni à toi ni aux autres, je constatais simplement qu'étant sur un forum de dialogues entre gens sensés ou sensés l'être..je sais plus... eh bien je ne me suis pas permise de juger qui que ce soit mais c'est plutôt l'inverse là...
> 3°)Je ne suis sûre de rien quant à ma séduction, on n'est jamais sûr de rien...et même pas toi je pense...donc je ne juge tjs pas..
> 4°)le bilan sur moi-même, eh bien je tente chaque jour de m'améliorer et apporter du bonheur à mes proches, nul n'est parfait et j'essaie chaque jour de progresser et d'apprendre...là je ne t'ai tjs pas jugé non plus puisque je ne te connais pas...
> ...




					Quitte à tout prendre, prenez mes gosses et la télé, 
Ma brosse à dent mon revolver, la voiture ça c'est déjà fait, 
Avec les interdits bancaires prenez ma femme le canapé, 
Le micro-onde, le frigidaire, 
Et même jusqu'à ma vie privée 
De toute façon à découvert, je peux bien vendre mon âme au diable, 
Avec lui on peut s'arranger, 
Puisque ici tout est négociable, mais vous n'aurez pas, 
Ma liberté de penser. 

Prenez mon lit, les disques d'or, ma bonne humeur, 
Les petites cuillères, tout ce qu'à vos yeux a de la valeur, 
Et dont je n'ai plus rien à faire, quitte à tout prendre n'oubliez pas, 
Le shit planqué sous l'étagère, 
Tout ce qui est beau et compte pour moi, préfère que ça parte à l'abbé Pierre, 
Je peux donner mon corps à la science, 
S'il y a quelque chose à prélever, 
Et que ça vous donne bonne conscience, mais vous n'aurez pas, 
Ma liberté de penser. 
Ma liberté de penser. 

Je peux vider mes poches sur la table, 
Ça fait longtemps qu'elles sont trouées, 
Baisser mon froc j'en suis capable, mais vous n'aurez pas, 
Ma liberté de penser. 

Quitte à tout prendre et tout solder, 
Pour que vos petites affaires s'arrangent, 
Je prends juste mon pyjama rayé, et je vous fait cadeau des oranges, 
Vous pouvez même bien tout garder, 
J'emporterai rien en enfer, 
Quitte à tout prendre je préfère y aller, 
Si le paradis vous est offert, 
Je peux bien vendre mon âme au diable, 
Avec lui on peut s'arranger, 
Puisque ici tout est négociable, mais vous n'aurez pas, 
Non vous n'aurez pas, 
Ma liberté de penser. 
Ma liberté de penser.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Quitte à tout prendre, prenez mes gosses et la télé,
> Ma brosse à dent mon revolver, la voiture ça c'est déjà fait,
> Avec les interdits bancaires prenez ma femme le canapé,
> Le micro-onde, le frigidaire,
> ...



Tiens, de la littérature...


----------



## Captain_X (4 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> j'aime pas trop ta signature mais tu as bien raison, quelle bande de cons cet alèm et ce rezba !!




je sais

j'ai pas été jusqu'à bande de cons, mais si tu insiste ?


----------



## La SAGEsse (4 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, de la littérature...



Ah bon???

Ca a été très dur pour moi ce post...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon???
> 
> Ca a été très dur pour moi ce post...



Ben, c'est comme pour faire caca : quand ça vient pas faut surtout pas forcer...


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Janvier 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Quitte à tout prendre, prenez mes gosses et la télé,
> Ma brosse à dent mon revolver, la voiture ça c'est déjà fait,
> Avec les interdits bancaires prenez ma femme le canapé,
> Le micro-onde, le frigidaire,
> ...



Florent Pagny, le grand philosophe de la Pampa Argentine...


----------



## La SAGEsse (4 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ben, c'est comme pour faire caca : quand ça vient pas faut surtout pas forcer...



C'est comme ça qu'on s'empoisonne...


----------



## mado (4 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> N'empêche que moi ça ne me dérange pas que les femmes qui pensent ça l'expriment  Ça affine le choix non ?




Les femmes qui pensent quoi ?


----------



## Captain_X (4 Janvier 2006)

Des femmes qui pensent c'est rare .... ou alors c'est désastreux


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> 1°) on ne juge pas sans connaitre et le virtuel bah ...désolée mais c pas çà...un peu facile
> 2°) je vous ai rien demandé ni à toi ni aux autres, je constatais simplement qu'étant sur un forum de dialogues entre gens sensés ou sensés l'être..je sais plus... eh bien je ne me suis pas permise de juger qui que ce soit mais c'est plutôt l'inverse là...
> 3°)Je ne suis sûre de rien quant à ma séduction, on n'est jamais sûr de rien...et même pas toi je pense...donc je ne juge tjs pas..
> 4°)le bilan sur moi-même, eh bien je tente chaque jour de m'améliorer et apporter du bonheur à mes proches, nul n'est parfait et j'essaie chaque jour de progresser et d'apprendre...là je ne t'ai tjs pas jugé non plus puisque je ne te connais pas...
> ...



Julie, Rezba l'a expliqué comme Lila et quelques autres plus ou moins subtilement  Il savent ce que ce mot veut dire  Ici c'est le bar de MacG et tu viens d'arriver


----------



## tirhum (4 Janvier 2006)

Captain_X a dit:
			
		

> Des femmes qui pensent c'est rare .... ou alors c'est désastreux



ouarff !! j'me marre trop à lire tout ça !!    
vous postez (tirez) tellement plus vite que vos ombres...   que j'ai du mal à suivre...
ceusse qui provoquent, ceusse qui montent sur leur grands chevaux..... 
TROP FORT !!  
 j'en pleure de rire par moment....


----------



## La SAGEsse (4 Janvier 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Les femmes qui pensent quoi ?


 Fainiante, il faut lire le fil...


----------



## alèm (4 Janvier 2006)

Ellma a dit:
			
		

> NA!!!!la tête penseuse...!yen a marre des mecs qui ne pensent qu'à sexer, si je puis dire cela ainsi...après on s'étonne que je reste célibataire...pfff



moi, je trouve ça normal avec "sexer" dans son vocabulaire... enfin, je dis ça comme ça hein... 


Chaton : moi aussi, j'ai migraine... je peux retourner dans Portfolio ? 

je préfère les choses subtiles, les jeux de lumière et même les textes de DocEvil (ça fait pas un bail qu'on a pas vu un big post de lui ?)


----------



## mado (4 Janvier 2006)

Captain_X a dit:
			
		

> Des femmes qui pensent c'est rare .... ou alors c'est désastreux



Je peux choisir ?


----------



## Captain_X (4 Janvier 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Je peux choisir ?



non vous avez deja le droit de vote question choix on voit le merdier que vous mettez ... et pis si c'est pour choisir aussi vite que dans un magasin de fringue ...


----------



## alèm (4 Janvier 2006)

déjà, mado dans un magasin de lingerie, ça va vite... alors tu devrais revoir tes à-priori !    :love:


----------



## mado (4 Janvier 2006)

un magasin de quoi ? 

A quoi ça sert à part faire perdre du temps ?


----------



## dool (4 Janvier 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> un magasin de quoi ?
> 
> A quoi ça sert à part faire perdre du temps ?



A renouveller les chiffons que tu mets dans ta cuisine...c'est d'un chic ! :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (4 Janvier 2006)

Ellma a dit:
			
		

> NA!!!!la tête penseuse...!yen a marre des mecs qui ne pensent qu'à sexer, si je puis dire cela ainsi...après on s'étonne que je reste célibataire...pfff


Rassure-moi c'est un gag ?


----------



## alèm (4 Janvier 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> A renouveller les chiffons que tu mets dans ta cuisine...c'est d'un chic ! :rateau:




et voilà, si ma compagne tombe sur ça, je vais encore avoir du mal à vanter les 30% que j'ai au rayon lingerie de La Redoute... ou Orcanta...


----------



## supermoquette (4 Janvier 2006)

Ellma a dit:
			
		

> 2. trouver un homme capable de penser avec sa tête du haut...(vraiment irréalisable)


Putain je rêve ! (ça m'apprendra à lire les sujets à l'envers) on attire ce qu'on attire, note bien. Peut-être n'attires-tu que celà ? Je sors justement d'un téléphone avec une fille qui ne pense qu'avec son cul.


----------



## dool (4 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ... une fille qui ne pense qu'avec son cul.



Mais alors même pas j'y crois à ça ! Ca n'existe pas !  

PS : rappelle moi, tu le sors d'où le téléphone sur ce coup ?


----------



## alèm (4 Janvier 2006)

tiens, j'avais pas vraiment osé le "relever" celui-là... mais en même temps, c'est parce que je suis déjà pris...


----------



## Fulvio (4 Janvier 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> PS : rappelle moi, tu le sors d'où le téléphone sur ce coup ?



Hors charte !


----------



## Imaginus (4 Janvier 2006)

Bon aller 3 voeux...


1/ Etre riche.
2/ Etre Bea... Ah non quand on est riche ,on est beau.
3/ Etre intelli... Ah non quand on est riche, on vous trouve intelligent.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Version serieuse:

1/ Rencontrer une race Alien
2/ Abolir l'argent (que l'accumulation de bien materiel ne soit plus notre objectif)
3/ Amélioration de la vie de l'humanité et du potentiel humain.

Oui je sais ca fait tres Startrek..


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas si ce genre de thread a déjà été proposé mais j'ai pas trouvé..
> 
> Parfois en voyant certain films qui vous permettent de vivre des situations incroyables, je me demande ce que le commun des mortels pourrait espérer si ça pouvait devenir réalité.:mouais:
> 
> C'est quoi vos reves les plus fous à vous, que vous n'osez par réaliser et qui pourtant ne demanderait qu'un peu d'effort? .. ou meme des trucs pourquoi pas.. impossibles.. mais qui serait trop cool de pouvoir réaliser?



1 Que ce genre de fils inutile cesse pendant que je suis cloué au lit par une gastro
2 Que ce genre de fils inutile cesse pendant que je suis cloué au lit par une gastro
3 Que ce genre de fils inutile cesse pendant que je suis cloué au lit par une gastro


----------



## La mouette (4 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ...une fille qui ne pense qu'avec son cul.



Elle est tellement sexé, que lorsqu'elle te regarde tu sent l'odeur du latex te monter aux narines ...


----------



## Fulvio (4 Janvier 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Bon aller 3 voeux...
> 
> 
> 1/ Etre riche.
> ...



Saoûle-toi et ça viendra tout seul


----------



## La mouette (4 Janvier 2006)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Saoûle-toi et ça viendra tout seul



je pense que c'est déjà fait


----------



## supermoquette (4 Janvier 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Mais alors même pas j'y crois à ça ! Ca n'existe pas !
> 
> PS : rappelle moi, tu le sors d'où le téléphone sur ce coup ?


pas de son rectum cette fois, j'ai plus de forfait. 






la prochaine fois lis bien le "d'"


----------



## maiwen (4 Janvier 2006)

- réussir à arrêter de me prendre la tête pour rien :hein:
- le revoir jouer :love:

- deux mains sous mon pull


----------



## supermoquette (4 Janvier 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Mais alors même pas j'y crois à ça ! Ca n'existe pas !
> 
> PS : rappelle moi, tu le sors d'où le téléphone sur ce coup ?


pas de son rectum cette fois, j'ai plus de forfait.


----------



## supermoquette (4 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> - réussir à arrêter de me prendre la tête pour rien :hein:
> - le revoir jouer :love:


prem's


----------



## La mouette (4 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> prem's




c'est elle le téléphone ?


----------



## supermoquette (4 Janvier 2006)

Nan maiwen est une fille bien, pas comme l'autre là


----------



## La mouette (4 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Nan maiwen est une fille bien, pas comme l'autre là




j'avais pas besoin de la confirmation d'un expert ... merci quand même


----------



## maiwen (4 Janvier 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> mouais m'enfin  qu'est ce qu'elle fout les deux mains sous son pull


les miennes sont sur le clavier


----------



## supermoquette (4 Janvier 2006)

mes deux mains, nuance. merci de tout lire.


----------



## La mouette (4 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> les miennes sont sur le clavier



 t'as un clavier sous ton pull ??


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

1er souhait : avoir en rose bombon au lieu du rouge ma titine , une super 5 five   

2eme souhait : que le banquier m'accorde le pret pour la maison , j'ai signé un compromis il y a 1 semaine :love: :love: 
(et si c'est a moi cette maison cet eté je vous invite tous , il y a meme une piscine !!   )

3eme souhait : plein de bonne choses pour la nouvelle année  pour vous tous :love:


----------



## La mouette (4 Janvier 2006)

tatav

ça c'est des souhaits...


----------



## joubichou (4 Janvier 2006)

merci princesse


----------



## dool (4 Janvier 2006)

Mais qu'est-ce que j'l'aime celle là ! :love:


----------



## Taho! (4 Janvier 2006)

1er : que tout le monde passe une excellente année 2006 !!
2ème : que celui de Princess se réalise !  :love:
3ème : changer mon Mac


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Nan maiwen est une fille bien, pas comme l'autre là


 qui moi?


----------



## supermoquette (4 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> qui moi?


Plaît-il ?


----------



## La mouette (4 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> qui moi?



1ère leçon de MacGé...ne pas se prendre pour le centre du fil ....


----------



## maiwen (4 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Plaît-il ?


pardon ?©


----------



## alèm (4 Janvier 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> 1er souhait : avoir en rose bombon au lieu du rouge ma titine , une super 5 five




ah tiens, moi je devrais avoir une voiture grise métallisée en remplacement de ma super 5 five grise métallisée qui a finir grise carbonisée !!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ah tiens, moi je devrais avoir une voiture grise métallisée en remplacement de ma super 5 five grise métallisée qui a finir grise carbonisée !!




ben ecoute non , laissez moi là , ne me la crame pas !!! :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: 

franchement j'ai fait un affaire : 
10 ans de carrosserie , 25mille km au compteur
mais a savoir que le papy a cassé une durite en foret et le temp d'aller au garage le moteur avait fondu , 
resultat : le moteur actuellement a 3500 km 


le prix ????    


ben , le cop's a bioman a juste voulu un cheque de 500¤ pour le donner a l'autre hereditier de la voiture      


 et tampi pour ma KA en framboise , l'année prochaine peut etre


----------



## DarkNeo (4 Janvier 2006)

Alors allons-y mes 3 souhaits ?

- voyager dans l'univers 
- être un JEDI
- que la fille sur l'avatar soit ma femme


----------



## DandyWarhol (4 Janvier 2006)

DarkNeo a dit:
			
		

> - que la fille sur l'avatar soit ma femme



Cest qui?


----------



## Yggdrasill (4 Janvier 2006)

DarkNeo a dit:
			
		

> - que la fille sur l'avatar soit ma femme




Ce serait pas une des chanteuse de Tatu ??? Pcq je trouve qu'elle y ressemble bcp... Si c'est le cas, certaines rumeurs me laissent penser que tu aura du mal a en faire ta femme...à moins que tu n'en soit une aussi _ 

Sinon pour mes trois souhaits, je verrais bien :

1) la téléportation instantanée (y compris des objet, plus simple que le mail non?)
2) Qu'il y ai un gentil petit hacker qui code une de ces saleté de virus qui explose tout les pc en même temps !
3) la richesse and co? je m'en fou, ma copine vaut tout l'or du monde !


----------



## La mouette (4 Janvier 2006)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> Cest qui?



Un avatar


----------



## mamyblue (5 Janvier 2006)

DarkNeo a dit:
			
		

> Alors allons-y mes 3 souhaits ?
> 
> - voyager dans l'univers
> - être un JEDI
> - que la fille sur l'avatar soit ma femme


 

[WIKI][/WIKI] J'ai aussi 3 souhaits ?

Le 1er-    Vous souhaiter à tous une très bonne année 2006
Le 2ème- Gagner au loto,  ben pas grand chose, juste assez pour réaliser mon dernier  
               voeux
Le 3ème- Pouvoir faire le tour du monde encore sur cette terre avant de partir en voyage 
               dans l'univers car je suis sûre que de là je ne reviendrais pas...
 :hein:  :rose:


----------



## La mouette (5 Janvier 2006)

1. Thomas
2. Martin
3. Arthur


----------



## alèm (5 Janvier 2006)

c'est quoi comme marque d'électro-ménager Thomas ?


----------



## La mouette (5 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi comme marque d'électro-ménager Thomas ?



La marque c'est FistondeLux


----------



## CarodeDakar (5 Janvier 2006)

Je  me bidonne, continuez les gars :love: 

La Julie, on dirait une Québécoise à ses débuts sur un forum de discussion, genre moi, v'là 6 ans  

On boit ici! C'était pourtant bien écrit!!!

En tout cas, tout le monde doit être couché. Ici, une heure de moins.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Je  me bidonne, continuez les gars :love:
> 
> La Julie, on dirait une Québécoise à ses débuts sur un forum de discussion, genre moi, v'là 6 ans
> 
> ...



mdr! sauf que la julie elle est affranchie maintenant en qq heures! j'ai picolé c bon chui dans le bon topic
 et même pas couchée tellement j'apprends de choses ici, je m'informe, je m'informe et j'ingurgite ttes les infos intéressantes qui m'aident beaucoup car j'ai du pain sur la planche tellement chui nulle en informatique


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

Faut pas rêver Caro... Il y a aussi des insomniaques en France métropolitaine.


----------



## tirhum (5 Janvier 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Je  me bidonne, continuez les gars :love:
> 
> La Julie, on dirait une Québécoise à ses débuts sur un forum de discussion, genre moi, v'là 6 ans
> 
> ...





			
				JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> mdr! sauf que la julie elle est affranchie maintenant en qq heures! j'ai picolé c bon chui dans le bon topic
> et même pas couchée tellement j'apprends de choses ici, je m'informe, je m'informe et j'ingurgite ttes les infos intéressantes qui m'aident beaucoup car j'ai du pain sur la planche tellement chui nulle en informatique



du calme les filles....  
ksss, ksss, allez, allez...


----------



## mamyblue (5 Janvier 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Je me bidonne, continuez les gars :love:
> 
> La Julie, on dirait une Québécoise à ses débuts sur un forum de discussion, genre moi, v'là 6 ans
> 
> ...


 

 et non la Julie n'est pas encore couchée, elle tiens le coup elle...:hein: et puis qui rira bien, rira le dernier, même si la Julie est débutante...   [WIKI][/WIKI]


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

C'est pas la première  et il y en aura d'autres  Mais qu'elle soit bienvenue, qui sait... si un homme subtil venait à passer...


----------



## toys (5 Janvier 2006)

1 trouvé la femme de ma vie.
2 ne plus avoir de probleme de fric (sans pour autant bossé comme un con)
3 en fait changé mes deux premier voeux car au bout d'un moment la vie doit être chiante.


----------



## Dory (5 Janvier 2006)

> 1 trouvé la femme de ma vie.



Tu ne l'as pas encore trouvée ....un grand garçon comme toi?


----------



## supermoquette (5 Janvier 2006)

Surtout que le problème c'est pas tant la trouver


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Janvier 2006)

*C'est d'en trouver une*
qui ne vous fasse pas regretter le célibat


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> et non la Julie n'est pas encore couchée, elle tiens le coup elle...:hein: et puis qui rira bien, rira le dernier, même si la Julie est débutante...   [WIKI][/WIKI]



loll méfiez vous des débutantes! j'me bidonne grâve ici! j'adoooore


----------



## supermoquette (5 Janvier 2006)

C'est un des buts du bar


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas la première  et il y en aura d'autres  Mais qu'elle soit bienvenue, qui sait... si un homme subtil venait à passer...




 tu crois?   

merci pour la bienvenue quand même, sans rancune


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> tu crois?
> 
> merci pour la bienvenue quand même, sans rancune


Je crois surtout qu'il se pourrait que tu ne le vois pas s'il était à côté de toi   

Content que tu sois sans rancune  Et, c'est de rigueur ici, il faut que tu t'attendes à te faire bousculer au moins un peu.


----------



## Captain_X (5 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Surtout que le problème c'est pas tant la trouver



mais de la trousser


----------



## Patamach (5 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Je crois surtout qu'il se pourrait que tu ne le vois pas s'il était à côté de toi


----------



## ange_63 (5 Janvier 2006)

1- Finir de monter ma boîte et avoir pleins de clients :love: (pouvoir enfin travailler :mouais: )
2- Déménager avec mon Homme sur Paris...si sa mutation est confirmée :love:
3- Du bonheur, santé et travail pour tous et toutes!!! :love:


----------



## Dory (5 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Surtout que le problème c'est pas tant la trouver



Il faut qu'elle existe....


----------



## supermoquette (5 Janvier 2006)

Nan, toujours pas


----------



## Dory (5 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Nan, toujours pas


J'ai compris!

Qu'elle soit aussi forte que lui en orthographe?



> Joli double post



Je ne l'ai pas fait exprès


----------



## supermoquette (5 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Il faut qu'elle existe....





			
				Dory a dit:
			
		

> J'ai compris!
> 
> Qu'elle soit aussi forte que lui en orthographe?



Joli double post


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Je crois surtout qu'il se pourrait que tu ne le vois pas s'il était à côté de toi
> 
> pourtant j'ai mis mes lorgnons....


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

Son nom est lie
Ju lie (007)
Mais de quoi donc a-t-elle le permis ?


----------



## Fulvio (5 Janvier 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Son nom est lie
> Ju lie (007)
> Mais de quoi donc a-t-elle le permis ?



Le permis "sion de minuit" ?

Oh là là, elle est nulle, je vous promet une auto-flagellation dès le retour de la saison des orties.


----------



## ange_63 (5 Janvier 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Son nom est lie
> Ju lie (007)
> Mais de quoi donc a-t-elle le permis ?



Permis d'apprendre à utiliser le forum...  dont les balises...


----------



## dool (5 Janvier 2006)

Captain_X a dit:
			
		

> mais de la trousser



Je ne te le fais pas si bien dire sur ce coup ! :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (5 Janvier 2006)

~/de la trousser de façon que ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Son nom est lie
> Ju lie (007)
> Mais de quoi donc a-t-elle le permis ?



ahhhhhhhhhhh mdr+++++++++++++ permis de tuer les abrutis
  

euhhhhhhhhhhh c où la sortie????????????????ok je sors


----------



## La mouette (5 Janvier 2006)

C'est fou comme on devient vite accro. à MacGé.... 

Y a quoi dans les ordi d'Apple...?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

Rien à voir avec l'informatique... c'est du masochisme. Et après ça s'étonne d'être maltraité...


----------



## dool (5 Janvier 2006)

Et après ça se plaint d'avoir de quoi satisfaire son sadisme !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

ahhhhhhhhh j'rigole de +en+ ici


----------



## La mouette (5 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Rien à voir avec l'informatique... c'est du masochisme. Et après ça s'étonne d'être maltraité...




J'ai acheté un fouet USB et une matraque FireWire....le pieds...

Je suis HS...

Pardon...

Je mérite un châtiment exemplaire....NONNNNNNN!!!! :afraid: :afraid: pas le frigo...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> J'ai acheté un fouet USB et une matraque FireWire....le pieds...
> 
> Je suis HS...
> 
> ...



le pied ou lespieds euh l'épier ptêt roohhhhhhhh 
ahhhhh fantasme quand tu nous tiens


----------



## La mouette (5 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> le pied ou lespieds euh l'épier ptêt roohhhhhhhh




J'ai 6 orteils...je sais jamais où mettre le "s"....:rose:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> J'ai 6 orteils...je sais jamais où mettre le "s"....:rose:



pour la peine j'ai droit à mon fond d'écran poissons clowns non?? merci c sympa de ta part j'attends le lien avec impatience


----------



## La mouette (5 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> pour la peine j'ai droit à mon fond d'écran poissons clowns non?? merci c sympa de ta part j'attends le lien avec impatience




Sur Tiger c'est natif...va voir dans Préférences système -> Bureau et économiseur d'écran -> nature


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Sur Tiger c'est natif...va voir dans Préférences système -> Bureau et économiseur d'écran -> nature


merci bah j'avais jamais remarqué que j'avais pas Tiger sur mon mac chui allée dans applications et nobody bah c d'office sur les mac non?


----------



## La mouette (5 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> merci bah j'avais jamais remarqué que j'avais pas Tiger sur mon mac chui allée dans applications et nobody bah c d'office sur les mac non?




Pas le poisson clown


----------



## jpmiss (5 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> merci bah j'avais jamais remarqué que j'avais pas Tiger sur mon mac chui allée dans applications et nobody


Tu as du le jetter


----------



## Fondug (5 Janvier 2006)

Mes trois souhaits :
1. devenir suisse
2. nan j'déconne, on annule
3. heeuuu devenir  corse ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tu as du le jetter


comment çà? j'ai rien jeté du tout moi rhooooo manquait plus que çà encore pour me prendre la tête j'ai mal au crâne à l'avance tiens:casse: :hosto:


----------



## jpmiss (5 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> comment çà? j'ai rien jeté du tout moi rhooooo manquait plus que çà encore pour me prendre la tête j'ai mal au crâne à l'avance tiens:casse: :hosto:


 
Bah si Tiger n'est pas dans ton dossier application c'est que tu as du le jetter.
Ca risque de faire mal a la tete en effet.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bah si Tiger n'est pas dans ton dossier application c'est que tu as du le jetter.
> Ca risque de faire mal a la tete en effet.



bah j'ai pourtant dashboard spotlight etc c bien dans tiger çà non?


----------



## La mouette (5 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> bah j'ai pourtant dashboard spotlight etc c bien dans tiger çà non?




alors tu as le poisson clown en fond d'écran....

celui-là:

http://forums.macg.co/galerie/showphoto.php/photo/1234/size/big/cat/500/ppuser/3071


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> alors tu as le poisson clown en fond d'écran....
> 
> celui-là:
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/galerie/showphoto.php/photo/1234/size/big/cat/500/ppuser/3071


bon ok j'ai bien tiger mais désolée pas le poisson clown! oin......"nature" bah c plusieurs image nature qui s'affichent et point de poissons....j'ai cherché partout bon comment on peut en rajouter des fonds d'écran sur l'économiseur?


----------



## La mouette (5 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> bon ok j'ai bien tiger mais désolée pas le poisson clown! oin......"nature" bah c plusieurs image nature qui s'affichent et point de poissons....j'ai cherché partout bon comment on peut en rajouter des fonds d'écran sur l'économiseur?




Mais si tu l'as....regarde avec les yeux...c'est encore le moyen le plus efficace


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

Euh.. faudrait pas confondre fond d'écran et économiseur


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Euh.. faudrait pas confondre fond d'écran et économiseur



yessssssssss!!!!!!youpi!!!!merci backcat! mdr encore çà y est j'ai mes clowns sur mon bureau maintenant!
 
bah vi j'regardais sur économiseur....:rose: c çà une nioube d'enfer!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

Ouh punaise...


----------



## La mouette (5 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> bah vi j'regardais sur économiseur....:rose: c çà une nioube d'enfer!




My god


----------



## La SAGEsse (5 Janvier 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> you're name is BLONDE, JULIE BLONDE




Pas mieux ! 


Bon, est ce que quelqu'un a des souhaits à faire?


----------



## La mouette (5 Janvier 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Pas mieux !
> 
> 
> Bon, est ce que quelqu'un a des souhaits à faire?




C'est hors charte 

Edit: salut Taho! ...demain c'est ton tour je me ferais discret ...je te vois en bas de mon piti écran


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> you're name is BLONDE, JULIE BLONDE




MDR!!! ben oui chui blonde euhhhhhhhhh et fière de l'être!! lol spontanée quoi!
  s'appelle pas 007 BLONDE qui veut!!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> My god



my quoi??? euhhhhh...???????? trop perso là j'ai rien vu promis j'dirais rien chuuuuttttttttttttttt je sors doucement


----------



## La mouette (5 Janvier 2006)

les blondes.....


----------



## La SAGEsse (5 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> les blondes.....



Fausse blonde, elle était brune.... mais ce n'est pas une reference...


----------



## mado (5 Janvier 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Pas mieux !
> 
> 
> Bon, est ce que quelqu'un a des souhaits à faire?




Réincarnation du génie de la Lampe ?? Et c'est maintenant que tu le dis  ? 

Je prépare ma liste


----------



## La mouette (5 Janvier 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Fausse blonde, elle était brune.... mais ce n'est pas une reference...




je suis modo je dois rester calme....alors je...bref...t'imagine pas le supplice de taper blonde dans Google


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> je suis modo je dois rester calme....alors je...bref...t'imagine pas le supplice de taper blonde dans Google




et en plus il prend une brune pour une blonde
  

le supplice de taper blonde dans google??? j'adore de +en+ être blonde moi 

par contre vous dites plus çà quand vs vs les tapez les blondes....euhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## macelene (5 Janvier 2006)

C'est un tradadada technique ici ?  :rateau:


----------



## alèm (5 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> par contre vous dites plus çà quand vs vs les tapez les blondes....euhhhhhhhhhhh




moi, j'ai arrêté de taper les blondes, ça saigne trop vite une blonde... après faut lessiver les murs...


----------



## alèm (5 Janvier 2006)

en parlant de Roberto, faut que je lui demande de me chercher un appart'... si possible pas loin de mon taf ou alors tout près de l'école où il donne des cours à ces quelques jolies rousses...  aheum... heureux que "MacGé soit un site rébarbatif" aheum !!    


 Elen !!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> en parlant de Roberto, faut que je lui demande de me chercher un appart'... si possible pas loin de mon taf ou alors tout près de l'école où il donne des cours à ces quelques jolies rousses...  aheum... heureux que "MacGé soit un site rébarbatif" aheum !!


Ah tiens .. non rien


----------



## alèm (5 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ah tiens .. non rien


mais oui, je t'inviterais... en bretagne...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> mais oui, je t'inviterais... en bretagne...


:hein: comme quoi les _private_ ça peut être flou même pour ceux à qui c'est destiné ! :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (5 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> moi, j'ai arrêté de taper les blondes, ça saigne trop vite une blonde... après faut lessiver les murs...




j'y crois pas !!!!!                    

XPDR


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :hein: comme quoi les _private_ ça peut être flou même pour ceux à qui c'est destiné ! :rateau:



P'têt que ça marche mieux en privé, les _private_...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> P'têt que ça marche mieux en privé, les _private_...


 ah ben non sinon c'est plus drôle et puis c'est dans l'_air du temps ... 



_ mouaif ... _

:rose:

Sinon ça va toi ? Et ce réveillon c'était bien ?  Y'à toujours les travaux ? Au fait t'as vu ce temps aujourd'hui  bouhlalalala ... :rateau:



_


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> j'y crois pas !!!!!
> 
> XPDR


 
ah bon??? bizarre moi j'ai pas de veine!!!     :rateau:


----------



## Patamach (5 Janvier 2006)

Quand on connait (encore) personne les private c'est beaucoup plus compliqué.
Alors bien rentré hier   (auto private)


----------



## DarkNeo (5 Janvier 2006)

Yggdrasill a dit:
			
		

> Ce serait pas une des chanteuse de Tatu ??? Pcq je trouve qu'elle y ressemble bcp... Si c'est le cas, certaines rumeurs me laissent penser que tu aura du mal a en faire ta femme...à moins que tu n'en soit une aussi _




Rooooo  , c'est la moins lesbienne des deux. ^^

Oula ca a posté depuis


----------



## roulious (5 Janvier 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Quand on connait (encore) personne les private c'est beaucoup plus compliqué.
> Alors bien rentré hier   (auto private)




Un peu difficile sans les lunettes
et toi sans le ...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

au fait c quoi les private, auto private etc etc?? bah vi chui nioube quoi


----------



## Patamach (6 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> au fait c quoi les private, auto private etc etc?? bah vi chui nioube quoi



Une private joke
Une auto private joke c'est quand tu te fais des clins d'oeil à toi même ... quelle honte.

Exemple: 

alors bien chié, morue ?!    <-- note la présence du smiley très importante.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Une private joke
> Une auto private joke c'est quand tu te fais des clins d'oeil à toi même ... quelle honte.
> 
> Exemple:
> ...



pô tt compris là...lol


----------



## Patamach (6 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> pô tt compris là...lol



Mais
Mais
rassure moi ...
tu sais au moins ce qu'est une private joke?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Mais
> Mais
> rassure moi ...
> tu sais au moins ce qu'est une private joke?



ah cette manie d'écrire tt en anglais... en traduisant je comprends mais j'pensais simplement que vous aviez encore un code spé macgé 
 et que forcément les nioube comme moi étaient OUT


----------



## Patamach (6 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> ah cette manie d'écrire tt en anglais... en traduisant je comprends mais j'pensais simplement que vous aviez encore un code spé macgé
> et que forcément les nioube comme moi étaient OUT



je suis niuobe
je suis OUT
et fiers de l'être.

PS: je préferai ton ancien avatar, plus sensuel, celui là ... comment dirais je ... il est un peu "massif"


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

le sensuel n'est pas de mise sur ce forum alors j'me suis mise à la page du forum animalier


----------



## Patamach (6 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> le sensuel n'est pas de mise sur ce forum alors j'me suis mise à la page du forum animalier



Sois toi même tu n'en seras que plus aimée.


----------



## toys (6 Janvier 2006)

vive les nioub's


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Sois toi même tu n'en seras que plus aimée.



euhhhhh c ce que je fais depuis l'début non?? vu le nombre de conneries que j'débite à la seconde


----------



## Patamach (6 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> euhhhhh c ce que je fais depuis l'début non?? vu le nombre de conneries que j'débite à la seconde



bon alors arrete d'etre toi même 
tu vas droit au mur


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> bon alors arrete d'etre toi même
> tu vas droit au mur


même pas mal


----------



## Patamach (6 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> même pas mal



tu as la grosse tête


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> tu as la grosse tête




   à mon avis moins grosse que toi


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

Pfoou.. y'a de la répartie en plus. Ça usine là...


----------



## Captain_X (6 Janvier 2006)

qu'est ce qu'on s'emmerde


----------



## supermoquette (6 Janvier 2006)

Le speeddating c'est pas dans le forum rendezvous ? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Le speeddating c'est pas dans le forum rendezvous ? :mouais:



XPDR!!


----------



## ange_63 (6 Janvier 2006)

Pitin ça flood ici...pour retrouver un post sur le sujet du fil ... faut remonter loin!!!


----------



## supermoquette (6 Janvier 2006)

Merde, va falloir aérer


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> XPDR!!


:affraid:

Ro punaise...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

C'est toujours ici qu'on rigole avec julieleretour ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> C'est toujours ici qu'on rigole avec julieleretour ?



le retour? suis pas encore sortie !
  

du moment que j'rigole moi, il parait qu'on ne rigole pas assez dans la journée et que c bon pour la santé...si si


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> C'est toujours ici qu'on rigole avec julieleretour ?


On va essayer un nouveau jeu aujourd'hui. Moi y compris.

On recolle au sujet et on jarte le reste.  Il est vrai que ça floode. Je nettoierai sûrement dans la journée d'ailleurs.


Bon. Je commence en montrant l'exemple :


3 v½ux :

1/ être plus jeune de 6 ans
2/ savoir ce que je sais aujourd'hui
3/ agir en conséquence ou attendre, le cas échéant.


----------



## ange_63 (6 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> le retour? suis pas encore sortie !
> 
> 
> du moment que j'rigole moi, il parait qu'on ne rigole pas assez dans la journée et que c bon pour la santé...si si



Il parrait que ça aère le cerveau...  :mouais:  

Sinon mes Trois voeux rien de changé...se sont toujours les mêmes que ceux dèjà postés:love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

1/ Ne plus jamais être malade ('tain le mal de tête...)
2/ Ne pas avoir besoin de plus de 2 heures de sommeil par 24 heures pour avoir la patate
3/ Ne plus regarder systématiquement ce qu'il y a de plus con à la télé




Ah merde, le 3, ça n'est pas un voeux, c'est une bonne résolution, ce n'est pas le bon fil...


Il est dur ton jeu, BackCat !


----------



## tirhum (6 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Pfoou.. y'a de la répartie en plus. Ça usine là...



t'as raison !!   les pâquerettes poussent dru cette année.....  



			
				[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> On va essayer un nouveau jeu aujourd'hui. Moi y compris.
> 
> On recolle au sujet et on jarte le reste.  Il est vrai que ça floode. Je nettoierai sûrement dans la journée d'ailleurs.
> 
> ...




revenons à nos moutons.... 

3 souhaits :
- signer chez un éditeur....:style: 
-pouvoir prendre du temps pour moi et les autres ... 
-faire plus de siestes...je travaille trop !!....


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

ok mes voeux alors avant le grand ménage :
1 ne plus payer d'impôts
2 ne plus être rackettée de taxes en tt genre
3 que mon fils sorte de sa crise d'ado et qu'il arrête msn au moins une demie heure pour diner avec moi tranquille 
4 que les gens soient plus cools et rigolent au moins 10 mns par jour
5 et pour tt le monde, beaucoup d'amour, de joie, de prospérité çà aide quand même et surtout une excellente santé


----------



## La mouette (6 Janvier 2006)

3 voeux...pas 5


----------



## Lila (6 Janvier 2006)

..bon ben puisqu'on peut plus flooder aveec Julie comme bouclier...je sors...
  ah mince j'étais pas ree rentré


----------



## ange_63 (6 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> - signer chez un éditeur....:style:



Je te le souhaite!!!  
...Que ton voeux se réalise! Et  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hop


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> 3 voeux...pas 5



pas grâve pour moi comme chui blonde et que j'comprends pas grand chose finalement c bien j'peux en avoir 5!


----------



## jpmiss (6 Janvier 2006)

-cul
-nichons
-fric


----------



## krystof (6 Janvier 2006)

Obsédé...


----------



## jpmiss (6 Janvier 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Obsédé...


Et tes 2 autres souhaits?


----------



## krystof (6 Janvier 2006)

Nan... je parlais de ton obsession du fric


----------



## jpmiss (6 Janvier 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Nan... je parlais de ton obsession du fric


Bah la vie est chère en PACA... surtout pour réaliser les 2 autres souhaits...


----------



## krystof (6 Janvier 2006)

Pourtant, on m'a dit que dans les hôpitaux, le bénévolat était monnaie courante


----------



## jpmiss (6 Janvier 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant, on m'a dit que dans les hôpitaux, le bénévolat était monnaie courante


"no zob in job"


----------



## macelene (6 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> "no zob in job"





 :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (6 Janvier 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> :rateau:


Ah ouais mais c'etait avant mes bonnes résolutions pour 2006 :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> -cul
> -nichons
> -fric


 la même chose pour la 6 !


_ avec juste un changement d'ordre le fric avant les nichons_ :hein: :rateau: :hosto:


----------



## jpmiss (6 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> _ avec juste un changement d'ordre le fric avant les nichons_ :hein: :rateau: :hosto:



Tu sais c'est plus si cher que ça de nos jours le siicone.


:rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais c'est plus si cher que ça de nos jours le siicone.
> 
> 
> :rateau: :rateau:


Tout est relatif quand même 

C'est combien au kilo ?  

Et puis  c'est la main d'½uvre qui est pas donnée :hein:


----------



## guigus31 (6 Janvier 2006)

-avoir plein de BD
-avoir une copine plus longtemps que 2jours et demi
-avoir plein d'autres BD


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> pas grâve pour moi comme chui blonde et que j'comprends pas grand chose finalement c bien j'peux en avoir 5!


 
Toi tu mérites de réussir...

Je vais m'occuper de ta carrière...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Toi tu mérites de réussir...
> 
> Je vais m'occuper de ta carrière...



çà tombe bien chui en train d'me recycler


----------



## supermoquette (6 Janvier 2006)

guigus31 a dit:
			
		

> -avoir plein de BD
> -avoir une copine plus longtemps que 2jours et demi
> -avoir plein d'autres BD


Je viens de comprendre pourquoi t'avais pas de copine plus de deux jours et demi !


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> çà tombe bien chui en train d'me recycler


 
Ah ??

Précise coquine !!!


----------



## supermoquette (6 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ah ??
> 
> Précise coquine !!!



une piste ?



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> 1. [charte]
> 2. [charte]
> 3. [charte]


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ah ??
> 
> Précise coquine !!!



bah j'viens de répondre sur le post "avant j'croyais" en demandant la procédure de désinscription du site car j'encombre le forum ici. Je remercie ceux qui m'ont fait avancer sur le mac en répondant à mes questions. j'ai pourtant pris beaucoup de réponses au 2ème degré, j'aime bien rigoler c ma nature on s'refait pas et j'ai tenu le coup mais bon là chui lasse...


----------



## maiwen (6 Janvier 2006)

il en faut ... peu pour être ... lalalala


----------



## supermoquette (6 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> il en faut ... peu pour être ... lalalala :love:


c'était ton 4ème souhait ? :love:


----------



## maiwen (6 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c'était ton 4ème souhait ? :love:


oh tu sais , je suis pas exigente  
la paix dans le monde et sur les forums ... c'est tout ce que je souhaite


----------



## Lila (6 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oh tu sais , je suis pas exigente
> la paix dans le monde et sur les forums ... c'est tout ce que je souhaite



...la paix dans le monde ...ça risque d'être plus facile que la paix sur les forums


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oh tu sais , je suis pas exigente
> la paix dans le monde et sur les forums ... c'est tout ce que je souhaite


 
La paix des races...

Ouais je sais c'est nase... on dirait du pacal 77.... mais j'aime bien pascal 77 moi....


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Janvier 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...la paix dans le monde ...ça risque d'être plus facile que la paix sur les forums


 
Certes...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...la paix dans le monde ...ça risque d'être plus facile que la paix sur les forums


Lapper dans l'monde, voeux de félin,
La paix sur le forum...
... Voeux de félin aussi ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

1) que toutes les disuquettes, lecteurs et utilisateurs de 1,44 Mo soient rayés de la planète
2) De quoi me construire une cabane sur mon lopin de terre
3) La mort de mon chien.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (6 Janvier 2006)

1) Pouvoir réaliser autant de souhaits que je veut.
2) Que ce soit illimité dans le temps, la quantité et la qualité.
3) Que ce ne soit pas une blague.

Pour le reste, on verra après.


----------



## Yggdrasill (6 Janvier 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> 1) que toutes les disuquettes, lecteurs et utilisateurs de 1,44 Mo soient rayés de la planète



Bien dit ! Vive l'usb et le firewire (tiens au fait, c'est vrai, pq n'y a t'il pas de clé FireWire  



			
				iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> 3) La mort de mon chien.



Par contre ici je dis... Salopard ! Fallait pas l'acheter/le recevoir/la garder alors ! Nan mais sérieusement c'est pas gentil pour le pauvre canidé qui ne comprend même pas  



			
				JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> bah j'viens de répondre sur le post "avant j'croyais" en demandant la procédure de désinscription du site car j'encombre le forum ici. Je remercie ceux qui m'ont fait avancer sur le mac en répondant à mes questions. j'ai pourtant pris beaucoup de réponses au 2ème degré, j'aime bien rigoler c ma nature on s'refait pas et j'ai tenu le coup mais bon là chui lasse...



Bof t'en vas pas, on est pas bien méchant ici ! Et puis je trouve que des filles sur des ordi, ca vaut le coup ! (je n'en connais que trop peu qui s'intérèssent à ce genre d'engin ):mouais:


----------



## toys (7 Janvier 2006)

1 a vos souhait
2 a vos ammour
3 qu'il dur toujours.

s'est la minium dans la politesse de nos jours


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Janvier 2006)

Mes 3 souhaits ... 

1) ne rien faire 
2) ne plus avoir à faire 
3) ne plus jamais avoir à le redire


----------



## alèm (7 Janvier 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Mes 3 souhaits ...
> 
> 1) ne rien faire
> 2) ne plus avoir à faire
> 3) ne plus jamais avoir à le redire


être mort quoi...


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Janvier 2006)

Le problème du fait d'être mort, c'est qu'on a que trés peu de témoignages... S'il faut c'est trés cool... on sait pas...


----------



## joubichou (7 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Le problème du fait d'être mort, c'est qu'on a que trés peu de témoignages... S'il faut c'est trés cool... on sait pas...


J'ai déja témoigné


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Le problème du fait d'être mort, c'est qu'on a que trés peu de témoignages... S'il faut c'est trés cool... on sait pas...


Quand je suis mort de rire je trouve en effet que ç'est très très cool ....   :love: :love:


----------



## Ellma (7 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> moi, je trouve ça normal avec "sexer" dans son vocabulaire... enfin, je dis ça comme ça hein...
> 
> 
> Chaton : moi aussi, j'ai migraine... je peux retourner dans Portfolio ?
> ...


Dis moi, qui es tu pour pouvoir juger, je préfere ce mot à "s'envoyer en l'air" ou "baiser" que je trouve vulgaire... 
on ne juge pas les gens sans savoir le pourquoi, tu ne me connais pas...


----------



## Ellma (7 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Putain je rêve ! (ça m'apprendra à lire les sujets à l'envers) on attire ce qu'on attire, note bien. Peut-être n'attires-tu que celà ? Je sors justement d'un téléphone avec une fille qui ne pense qu'avec son cul.


Hum...pas bête comme réflexion, mais non heureusement pour moi...mais tu devrais peut-être appliquer cette réflexion à ton cas, je cite: "je sors justement d'un téléphone avec une fille qui ne pense qu'avec son cul"
:rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (7 Janvier 2006)

Yggdrasill a dit:
			
		

> Et puis je trouve que des filles sur des ordi, ca vaut le coup !


Bof, moi je préfère sur une machine a laver (position essorage).


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2006)

Yggdrasill a dit:
			
		

> Bien dit ! Vive l'usb et le firewire (tiens au fait, c'est vrai, pq n'y a t'il pas de clé FireWire
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 oui j'm'accroche pour essayer de comprendre comment çà marche un mac et c pas facile à décrypter parfois ne serait-ce que le jargon informatique d'ailleurs il me faudrait un lexique de tous les mots employés ici ou ailleurs d'où mes questions idiotes  finalement piti à piti j'fais de + en + de truc sur mon ibook (bon ok à mon niveau bien sûr ) ptêt qu'un jour je pourrai faire un tit peu plus


----------



## supermoquette (7 Janvier 2006)

Prend ma souris, et cliques. Là, oui là, mmmmhhhhhhhh


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2006)

Ellma a dit:
			
		

> Hum...pas bête comme réflexion, mais non heureusement pour moi...mais tu devrais peut-être appliquer cette réflexion à ton cas, je cite: "je sors justement d'un téléphone avec une fille qui ne pense qu'avec son cul"
> :rateau:



mdr
 

ps attention elima ici les nioubes n'ont pas le droit de répliquer j'en ai fait la mauvaise expérience il faut se faire adopter avant ou parrainer (j'avais pas compris la charte du bar  ) donc plus tu répliques et plus tu vas te faire agresser) bon pour ma part maintenant çà m'fait tellement rire que je ne foncerais plus ds le mur à répliquer à ce genre de truc et pis ils sont gentils et marrants finalement non? et on trouve plein d'infos intéressantes sur ce forum!


----------



## supermoquette (7 Janvier 2006)

Ellma a dit:
			
		

> Hum...pas bête comme réflexion, mais non heureusement pour moi...mais tu devrais peut-être appliquer cette réflexion à ton cas, je cite: "je sors justement d'un téléphone avec une fille qui ne pense qu'avec son cul"
> :rateau:


T'as compris que je parlais de ta généralisation à deux balles ? j'applique son corrolaire.


----------



## Ellma (7 Janvier 2006)

Re 3 souhaits...

1. avoir mon visa pour le canada,
2. que mon prêt soit accepté,
3. et...de pourvoir rentrer me ressourcer chez moi, mm si c'est pour une semaine


----------



## Ellma (7 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> T'as compris que je parlais de ta généralisation à deux balles ? j'applique son corrolaire.


j'avais compris...:rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (7 Janvier 2006)

Faut des visas pour le canada ???


----------



## Ellma (7 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> mdr
> 
> 
> ps attention elima ici les nioubes n'ont pas le droit de répliquer j'en ai fait la mauvaise expérience il faut se faire adopter avant ou parrainer (j'avais pas compris la charte du bar  ) donc plus tu répliques et plus tu vas te faire agresser) bon pour ma part maintenant çà m'fait tellement rire que je ne foncerais plus ds le mur à répliquer à ce genre de truc et pis ils sont gentils et marrants finalement non? et on trouve plein d'infos intéressantes sur ce forum!


Merci du conseil...au moins je suis prévenue...
C pas toujours facile c forum.... Ils sont pas gentils avec les nouvelles...snif!


----------



## Ellma (7 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Faut des visas pour le canada ???


tout dépend de ce que tu vas y faire...si tu y vas en simple touriste tu n'en a pas besoin, par contre si tu y vas pour travailler ou étudier, c indispensable


----------



## supermoquette (7 Janvier 2006)

Avec les nouveaux/nouvelles si, avec les posts pas forcément


----------



## La mouette (7 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> mdr
> 
> 
> ps attention elima ici les nioubes n'ont pas le droit de répliquer j'en ai fait la mauvaise expérience il faut se faire adopter avant ou parrainer (j'avais pas compris la charte du bar  ) donc plus tu répliques et plus tu vas te faire agresser) bon pour ma part maintenant çà m'fait tellement rire que je ne foncerais plus ds le mur à répliquer à ce genre de truc et pis ils sont gentils et marrants finalement non? et on trouve plein d'infos intéressantes sur ce forum!




Ah  ces certitudes ....


----------



## Ellma (7 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Avec les nouveaux/nouvelles si, avec les posts pas forcément


G pas tout compris là?:hein:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2006)

Ellma a dit:
			
		

> Merci du conseil...au moins je suis prévenue...
> C pas toujours facile c forum.... Ils sont pas gentils avec les nouvelles...snif!



quand on réplique et qu'on s'offusque oui ils sont pas gentils
 
quand tu restes zen et que tu poses des question sur le mac en tt genre y'a tjs des réponses super sympas et à ta portée, quand tu dis que tu comprends rien au jargon comme moi, je remercie d'ailleurs ceux qui m'ont expliqué des trucs en traduisant  

bon séjour au canada en tous cas


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2006)

Ellma a dit:
			
		

> G pas tout compris là?:hein:



çà répond à mon précédent post en fait 
 

les nouvelles sont bien accueillies à partir du moment où elles n'agressent point et ne s'offusquent point 

ps:  au fait ?chui encore nioube?


----------



## jpmiss (7 Janvier 2006)

Ellma a dit:
			
		

> C pas toujours facile c forum.... Ils sont pas gentils avec les nouvelles...snif!


Ca dépend, tu veux etre gentille toi?


----------



## supermoquette (7 Janvier 2006)

Ellma a dit:
			
		

> G pas tout compris là?:hein:


Si on (je) te raille, c'est pas sur toi mais sur ton message. cf. tes messages.


----------



## jpmiss (7 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> ps:  au fait ?chui encore nioube?


ca depend que de toi ça 

Pour commencer tourne toi


----------



## maiwen (7 Janvier 2006)

les filles, franchement ... respirez ...

vous arrivez sur un forum, où y'a plein de gens, et surtout plein de mecs, vous vous présentez comme "la tite nouvelle" ... évidemment y'aura des réactions, pas forcément que des bonnes... après faut pas sauter à pieds joints sur la réplique facile, à défaut de répartie, qui vous passe par la tête dés qu'un mec vous sort un truc un peu rustre ... sinon forcément, ils peuvent ne pas être super "gentils avec les nouvelles" ...

ici c'est une "communauté", pas mal de gens se connaissent en dehors d'internet, on peut s'y intégrer faut juste un peu de temps et ... d'humour


----------



## Ellma (7 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ca dépend, tu veux etre gentille toi?


Ben vi...:rose:


----------



## jpmiss (7 Janvier 2006)

Ellma a dit:
			
		

> Ben vi...:rose:



C'est bien. 
Mais j'ai pas le temps là, repasse ce soir.


----------



## supermoquette (7 Janvier 2006)

Putain, niqué par jp, faux-frère des forums


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> ca depend que de toi ça
> 
> Pour commencer tourne toi


----------



## House M.D. (7 Janvier 2006)

Roooh, vous êtes méchants les gars, on agresse pas les nioubs comme ça, sinon ça va les faire fuir   

Faut faire comme la seule jap' du forum : leur taper sur la gueule tant qu'ils comprennent pas... surtout SM, il aime ça  :rateau:


----------



## Ellma (7 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien.
> Mais j'ai pas le temps là, repasse ce soir.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2006)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Roooh, vous êtes méchants les gars, on agresse pas les nioubs comme ça, sinon ça va les faire fuir
> 
> Faut faire comme la seule jap' du forum : leur taper sur la gueule tant qu'ils comprennent pas... surtout SM, il aime ça  :rateau:


 
j'ai fuit juste une nuit et chui revenue


----------



## House M.D. (7 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> j'ai fuit juste une nuit et chui revenue


C'est que t'aimes ça, bienvenue au club


----------



## La mouette (7 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> les filles, franchement ... respirez ...
> 
> vous arrivez sur un forum, où y'a plein de gens, et surtout plein de mecs, vous vous présentez comme "la tite nouvelle" ... évidemment y'aura des réactions, pas forcément que des bonnes... après faut pas sauter à pieds joints sur la réplique facile, à défaut de répartie, qui vous passe par la tête dés qu'un mec vous sort un truc un peu rustre ... sinon forcément, ils peuvent ne pas être super "gentils avec les nouvelles" ...
> 
> ici c'est une "communauté", pas mal de gens se connaissent en dehors d'internet, on peut s'y intégrer faut juste un peu de temps et ... d'humour




C'est beau ce que tu dis :love:


----------



## House M.D. (7 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> C'est beau ce que tu dis :love:


Oh meeeeerde, un modo in love


----------



## jpmiss (7 Janvier 2006)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Roooh, vous êtes méchants les gars, on agresse pas les nioubs comme ça, sinon ça va les faire fuir



Bah nan regarde:



			
				JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

>





			
				Ellma a dit:
			
		

>



Et hop 2 nioub' bien fraiches dans ma musette en 2 posts. C'est pas beau ça?
Mais bon, ca se fait pas tout seul hein faut pas croire. Des années d'entrainement!


----------



## House M.D. (7 Janvier 2006)

Bah alors, tu me largues en plus?


----------



## supermoquette (7 Janvier 2006)

je déteste jpmiss


----------



## La mouette (7 Janvier 2006)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Oh meeeeerde, un modo in love



  Tu lis trop Voici toi......

ça va pas non !!


----------



## jpmiss (7 Janvier 2006)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Bah alors, tu me largues en plus?


Avec toi c'est différent: c'est uniquement sexuel.


----------



## House M.D. (7 Janvier 2006)

C'est bien pour ça que je t'aime voyons :love: :love: :love: 

P.S. pour Lamouette : t'es plus au goût du jour, les jeunes ça lit Public maintenant voyons    :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (7 Janvier 2006)

au moins on aura vu le retour de la jap, y'avait longtemps !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Avec toi c'est différent: c'est uniquement sexuel.



Tu voulais sans doute dire : "Avec toi *aussi* c'est différent..."


----------



## La mouette (7 Janvier 2006)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien pour ça que je t'aime voyons :love: :love: :love:
> 
> P.S. pour Lamouette : t'es plus au goût du jour, les jeunes ça lit Public maintenant voyons    :rateau:




"Lit" ? les jeunes sont vraiment forts cette année


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> "Lit" ? les jeunes sont vraiment forts cette année



Et ça encore, c'est rien ! Attends de voir ceux de l'année prochaine...


----------



## DarkNeo (7 Janvier 2006)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien pour ça que je t'aime voyons :love: :love: :love:
> 
> P.S. pour Lamouette : t'es plus au goût du jour, les jeunes ça lit Public maintenant voyons    :rateau:



Merde ca fait une baisse de QI exceptionnel ca


----------



## Taho! (7 Janvier 2006)

Naru, depuis sa bosse sur la véranda de yefi, je la reconnais plus 
Ou alors, ce sont les 24 heures de Spa qui l'ont esquintée !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bah nan regarde:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Là maintenant je me dis que jpmiss est en train de réaliser un de ses souhait pour 2006 ... le salaud il est rapide !  

edit : et là maintenant j'me dis que je m'enbrouille le trident avec tous ces fils :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> edit : et là maintenant j'me dis que je m'enbrouille le trident avec tous ces fils :rateau:



Est-ce que tu sous-entends par là qu'ils se ressemblent tous un peu ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que tu sous-entends par là qu'ils se ressemblent tous un peu ?



Ben euuuh ... c'est à dire que très sincèrement (et bêtement) je me suis faite avoir  ... :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (7 Janvier 2006)

Ta vie sexuelle racontée est hors charte lorna


----------



## House M.D. (7 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Naru, depuis sa bosse sur la véranda de yefi, je la reconnais plus
> Ou alors, ce sont les 24 heures de Spa qui l'ont esquintée !


Oh l'aut'  depuis c'est résorbé quand même, même si deux ou trois neurones y sont passés


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ta vie sexuelle racontée est hors charte lorna


 C'est bien pour ça que je ne la raconte pas 

_Edit : j'étais où où là déjà , ah oui ben tiens ...je pourrais rajouter un souhait :_

Faire et ne pas se contenter de dire.


----------



## Taho! (7 Janvier 2006)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Oh l'aut'  depuis c'est résorbé quand même, même si deux ou trois neurones y sont passés


deux trois ?


----------



## jpmiss (7 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant je me dis que jpmiss est en train de réaliser un de ses souhait pour 2006 ... le salaud il est rapide !




Ah pardon: *2* souhaits


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ah pardon: *2* souhaits


Ah oui mince je sais plus compter :rateau: (je n'avais plus ta liste _exacte_ en tête )

reste plus qu'une : t'as des photos compromettantes toi ?


----------



## jpmiss (7 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui mince je sais plus compter :rateau: (je n'avais plus ta liste _exacte_ en tête )
> 
> reste plus qu'une : t'as des photos compromettantes toi ?



Oui


----------

